# Wild camp in Jan near Lyme Regis on Coast for 1 night? help?



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi All

Myself and girlfriend are picking up our new motorhome, and we want to take it to coast for 1 night this weekend (24-01-09), we will be near Lyme regis, and have never been around that area before.

anyone have any idea's on wildcamping spots with sea view for 1 night?

Regards

Mark


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*wild camp in lyme regis jan*

hi we wild camp in lyme at the top of tha hill on the car park it has dedicated mh bays and it costs 40pence per night


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

that sounds great, good views of sea?


Mark


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

just looking at a map now, is that off a particular street?

Mark


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The car park is on the road in from the east; MH bays are in the far right corner, a downward slope with sea view directly to front. Be a bit wary that if you use chocks to level up you may be described as "camping" rather than just overnighting :roll: :wink:


----------

